# I've been waiting for this day, 2015 Giant Defy...



## Rooster1 (14 Jul 2014)

Yum...

As Defy fan, this is an exciting read....

http://road.cc/content/news/123546-giant-launch-all-new-defy-range-disc-brakes


----------



## BSRU (14 Jul 2014)

Doesn't putting disc brakes on all the carbon fibre models limit the market a bit, due not being able to be used in a competitive road race.


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Jul 2014)

Certainly an elegantly simple line.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> Doesn't putting disc brakes on all the carbon fibre models limit the market a bit, due not being able to be used in a competitive road race.



Ah but that can 'race' them in a sportive don't you know.


----------



## BSRU (14 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Ah but that can 'race' them in a sportive don't you know.


Just what you want in a sportive, idiots with two metal spinning blades


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Jul 2014)

Only the Defy range has been revealed, it's likely the TCR range will stay with rim brakes for now IMHO.

I'm not so sure on some of those colour schemes though.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Jul 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Certainly an elegantly simple line.



Certainly I think it's elegant (I'm biased) but I don't find the lines simple by any stretch.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Jul 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> Only the Defy range has been revealed, it's likely the TCR range will stay with rim brakes for now IMHO.
> 
> I'm not so sure on some of those colour schemes though.



Well the Defy has been raced recently on the cobbles I believe by the pro team so yes it could be a consideration if disc brakes are a no-no.

On the other hand, I'm 100% certain Giant could and would make a rim version of the bike if they were required to.


----------



## the_mikey (14 Jul 2014)

OK, but giant wheels tend to be made of cheese, which wheel upgrade is ready for this bike?


----------



## tnr319 (14 Jul 2014)

the_mikey said:


> OK, but giant wheels tend to be made of cheese, which wheel upgrade is ready for this bike?



The wheels are Zipp 202s! Not a sniff of cheese!


----------



## Saluki (14 Jul 2014)

How do you adjust the seat height?


----------



## bpsmith (14 Jul 2014)

Interesting. What prices I wonder?


----------



## Berties (14 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> Doesn't putting disc brakes on all the carbon fibre models limit the market a bit, due not being able to be used in a competitive road race.


the defy was designed more for upmarket leisure riding where as the propel and the tcr more aggressive racing,the carbon wheels will enjoy stopping in the wet with the disks,but its horses for courses,my propel has concealed brakes hidden behind font forks and frame,


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> How do you adjust the seat height?


With an integrated seat post, it has to be cut to length. Then the cage the saddle is mounted on still has a little up and down adjustment. Cut it too short and you need a new frame.

Only the Defy Advanced SL has that though, all the others are conventional sliding seatposts.


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Jul 2014)

the_mikey said:


> OK, but giant wheels tend to be made of cheese, which wheel upgrade is ready for this bike?


Oh, I dunno, the stock wheels on my Defy 2 have had no issues at all after nearly 3000 miles. The P-SL1's on my Advanced are significantly better though.

That is a good point though, there aren't a lot of road disc-brake wheels around.... yet. At least this is a second manufacturer that has properly taken the plunge with this, which should encourage things.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Jul 2014)

the_mikey said:


> OK, but giant wheels tend to be made of cheese, which wheel upgrade is ready for this bike?


Ive yet to damage one and I do bunny hops and wheelies .


----------



## simon.r (14 Jul 2014)

Fugly.

IMO.


----------



## BAtoo (14 Jul 2014)

Overall I think it's a no......


----------



## Rooster1 (15 Jul 2014)

A mixed response on the looks I would say, which is fair enough.


----------



## Globalti (15 Jul 2014)

Interesting bike with nice clean lines. I'd love to take one out for a thrash. I wonder how those tiny discs would cope with some of our local hills though? At the bottom of The Nab in Whalley my front rim is always too hot to hold.


----------



## Basil.B (16 Jul 2014)

I don't like the look of road bikes with disc brakes.


----------



## slowwww (16 Jul 2014)

What has the addition of disc rather than rim brakes done for the overall weight relative to the 2014 model?


----------



## bpsmith (16 Jul 2014)

Read the review in the link provided?


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Jul 2014)

slowwww said:


> What has the addition of disc rather than rim brakes done for the overall weight relative to the 2014 model?


According to Giant the bike is slightly lighter than the 2014 models.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (17 Jul 2014)

Thanks for posting this @rooster 1, makes very interesting reading.


----------



## Rooster1 (15 Aug 2014)

Felt have sneaked a pic of the new F4 with Discs too.... some similar attributes to the Defy.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (15 Aug 2014)

Basil.B said:


> I don't like the look of road bikes with disc brakes.


I'm not sure I do particularly @Basil.B but I suspect it's the way things are going.....


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2014)

What is the idea behind the seat adjustment arrangement. It seems a bit stupid to me. It certainly restricts selling the bike on.

Steve


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Aug 2014)

I just do not get the sloping frames anymore, I like to see two proper triangles nice and straight top tube and not yards of seat post!. This is coming from an ex Specialized Fanboy..


----------



## Robeh (16 Aug 2014)

Bike Porn


----------



## frogdr1ver (17 Aug 2014)

I think thats a stunning looking bike, i like ISP's but agree they limit the re-sale of the bike. Im not a fan of discs on road bikes either though.


----------



## PaulSecteur (17 Aug 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> This is coming from an ex Specialized Fanboy..



As a current spesh fanboy I wish you well in your new life in the 80's and earlier.


----------



## Rooster1 (20 Oct 2014)

Was caught up by one of these puppies today...








... it was lurvely. Came from AW Cycles in Reading and was about £1100. The owner just picked it up and is planning to do London to Paris next year. Was nice to see one in the flesh.

Its the *Giant Defy Advanced 3 2015. *

*I wonder what it weighs.*


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2014)

Not a lot i reckon.


----------



## RossTheNinja (20 Oct 2014)

Just got my Defy Advanced 1 after weeks of waiting. Only been out on it the once, but happy with it so far. Gear changes are like silk and it looks cool as owt. Don't think the brakes are bedded in yet as its taking an age to stop.


----------



## Robeh (21 Oct 2014)

RossTheNinja said:


> Just got my Defy Advanced 1 after weeks of waiting. Only been out on it the once, but happy with it so far. Gear changes are like silk and it looks cool as owt. Don't think the brakes are bedded in yet as its taking an age to stop.


same as my cannondale 105 synapsse the brakes take a few miles to bed in,love the giant by the way


----------

